# Dubailand..?



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

Is Dubailand going ahead? Meaning theme park


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Nope


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

Shame! I heard somewhere there is plans to continue where they left off


----------



## ShellyMcD (Jun 17, 2011)

I heard a couple of week ago they were planning to start it again too - but was pub talk, so may not have any substance to it! I was really surprised when it stopped - surely a money-spinner?


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

Oooo really hope so! Thanks


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

I suspect until the housing market returns it's only stirring the pot. I know there has been talk of redesigning things, but it's still a ways out.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

There's more chance of the UAE winning the world cup than this ever happening.


----------

